# Must be nice to have a lot of money.



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

View from the kitchen sink. Infinity pool overlooking the lake. Second pic is from the master bedroom. Was there because they had absolutely no water coming out of the kitchen spout. I wonder why. I can say that it sure looks like the copper got reamed when installed. Someone just forgot to blow it out before trim. I checked all the faucets and they were close to the same.


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

chonkie said:


> View from the kitchen sink. Infinity pool overlooking the lake. Second pic is from the master bedroom. Was there because they had absolutely no water coming out of the kitchen spout. I wonder why. I can say that it sure looks like the copper got reamed when installed. Someone just forgot to blow it out before trim. I checked all the faucets and they were close to the same.


 when you left, they had a bit less money I hope. Hehe.

from the long lost app


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

they probably have less in savings than us. like their vehicles and credit cards, they probably arent paid off


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Actually, really nice people. I've worked on two of their homes now. They came up from this. Sold the Jovi house to pay for law school for him. http://articles.philly.com/1989-04-04/news/26143681_1_jon-bon-jovi-boyhood-home-richie-sambora


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice view!...Hey Chonkie, are you in DFW now? I thought your profile said you were in H-Town...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

supakingDFW said:


> Nice view!...Hey Chonkie, are you in DFW now? I thought your profile said you were in H-Town...


That's the one thing i really enjoy about doing the homes we do, lots of nice views and no big city traffic. No H-town for me, i did add north to my location since just Texas was pretty vague. I'm in Little Elm. We work mainly around the lake and north of 380. What parts of Dallas do you run around?


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

chonkie said:


> That's the one thing i really enjoy about doing the homes we do, lots of nice views and no big city traffic. No H-town for me, i did add north to my location since just Texas was pretty vague. I'm in Little Elm. We work mainly around the lake and north of 380. What parts of Dallas do you run around?


The company I'm with now does new commercial and we're all over the metroplex...They've got several high rises in downtown, starting on a new student housing building at UNT, job in Frisco ISD, assisted living center in Plano, just finished a high school in Midolothian...They also have jobs in Austin, Houston, San Antonio...I'm a superintendent but do alot of warranty/ service for them...It's been a good company to work for, but I'll be starting my own thing at the first of the year, so I'll be focusing on service mostly..


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I noticed you collecting some tools, new MP lic, and trailer. Congrats on getting on track to go on your own. Hope you have a long and prosperous future.


----------

